
Zika’s Lifesaving Side: It Kills Cancer - fern12
https://daily.jstor.org/meet-zikas-lifesaving-side-it-kills-cancer/
======
merricksb
Discussed 8 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15179936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15179936)

------
nicklaf
The article (very briefly) summarizes a scientific paper published last week
in the Journal of Experimental Medicine, but does not cite it.

Here is the original article, DOI: 10.1084/jem.20171093

[http://jem.rupress.org/content/early/2017/09/05/jem.20171093...](http://jem.rupress.org/content/early/2017/09/05/jem.20171093.long)

~~~
nicklaf
And here is a more detailed expository summary, from the PR people at one of
the author's institutions:
[https://health.ucsd.edu/news/releases/Pages/2017-09-05-zika-...](https://health.ucsd.edu/news/releases/Pages/2017-09-05-zika-
virus-targets-and-kills-glioblastoma.aspx)

------
xbmcuser

      After all the flooding in Houston and Florida the situation is ripe for a zika outbreaks and zika spreading further into the United States

------
AstralStorm
Congratulations, world might start to reinvestigate viral and phage cancer
treatments thanks to those findings.

------
rkwasny
Obligatory XKCD to remember:
[http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/cells.png](http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/cells.png)

